# Fish and Chips - Wednesday 10th....(Food Experiment)



## bev (Feb 8, 2010)

Just a reminder that we are having 'fish and chips' on Wednesday 10th.***FoodExperiment***


It doesnt matter where you get them from or how they are cooked as I realise some type 2's will find it difficult if they are deep fried from the chip shop etc..Home cooked etc all ok.Also, some may prefer something other than fish (Alex likes sausages).

Please can you give the following details :

Carb content
Deep fried or oven cooked etc
Pre-meal level
1,2,3,4, and 5 hour level if you test at these times.

Also, could you supply details of split injections and for those on pumps - dual waves etc etc. These details can be extremely helpful to those of us who struggle with fatty foods and havent got the dosage right yet!

Happy eating!Bev

p.s. Please can you leave this thread 'clean' of any other comments - so it makes it easier for a quick reference. Thanks.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 10, 2010)

Battered jumbo sausage   -  8 carbs (guessed)
Chips @ 30 carbs per 100 g  -  342 g = 103 carbs  (don't ask !!! had seconds)

Total 111 carbs (way more than normal)

Starting level wa 6.8 mmol

Pumpers =  dual wave of 65/35 over 3 1/2 hours  (which is 5.6 u immediately and 2.9 u drizzling in over the next 3 1/2 hours)

7 pm    :     12.4        (whoops going in the wrong direction already)

8 pm    :     14.2        (oh dear but not going to correct yet, want to know what happens)

9 pm    :     21.6        (stopped dw and put in the 0.4 left and added another 1u)

10 pm   :     21.6        (whoops knew this would happen - corrected 0.3 but added another 1 u)

11 pm   :     21.4        (it went down by 0.2 so another 1.3 units given and a hr temp basal)

Midnight :     20.4       (another 1.3 and another 1 hr temp)

1 am      :     19.7       (temp 1 hour at 130% each time)

4 am      :    21.7        (oo er mrs  - correction of 2.1)

8 am      :     9.9

10 am     :     7.6        (and breathe..................)
or not

11.30 am set change

12 pm      :      18.6       (correction)

1.30 pm    :      20.6      (correction and override and lunch)  

Won't post anymore as this can't be a knock on from the F & C !


----------



## Steff (Feb 10, 2010)

Right my experiment consisted of oven cooked piece of haddock and oven chips with a small portion of mushy peas

Pre meal-6.9%
1 hr after 8.4% 
2 hr after 9.1%


Well as you can see started ok then went up and up, dont know why that might be but nevermind , maybe better luck with the faitas


----------



## aymes (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok, had small cod, weighed 132g which my carb book tells me was about 20g carbs and 300g chips, so around 90g carbs. So total carbs 110g, with my ratio that is 16.5 units which I injected all up front.

Pre dinner: 5.9

1hr: 9.5
2hr: 9.8 
3hr: 7.8
4hr: 7.3

Not sure I'll still be up for the 5hr one but if I am I will add.


Pretty pleased, and somewhat shocked, with those readings!

**Edit**

Well, was asleep so no 5hr reading but woke up just shy of the 6hr mark with a reading of 3.9, grrrr. Pretty sure that it's a basal issue though as had similar last night, had planned to reduce lantus tonight but it totally slipped my mind in all the chips excitement! May if course mean that my readings were slightly lower than they would have been if my basal was right.


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 10, 2010)

Had oven baked pollock with jacket wedges and beans. 71g carb overall.
I'm still on fixed doses, so it was 2u Novorapid.

Pre dinner: 4.3
1hr: 6.7
2hr: 7.3

Methinks the bolus must be slightly off then?


----------



## bev (Feb 10, 2010)

Fish and chips from chip shop.

Fish = 25 carbs
Chips = 50 carbs
Sauce = 5 carbs

80 carbs in total

Dual Wave 40/60 over 5 hours plus correction for the high level of 16.

pre - meal = 16 (forgot to bolus for earlier food)

1 x hour later 9.1
2 x hour later 10
3 x hour later 8.9
4 x hour later 11 (never expected that!)
5 x hour later 11 (gave 0.900 correction)

Bev


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 10, 2010)

Saw me mate Mr Monk, I owe him 50p by the way! Medium cod, LARGE chips, and a pickled egg. I would guess from what you've all intimated 100gees of carbs. As I said chips normally do strange things so I've only put in 3 units (half way through)! so will probably go high, so may correct laters. Ooh and no booze 

Pre meal level 5.0 
1hr 7.0
2hr 7.7
3hr 12.2?????????? 2 units correction!

Morning 10.9! 

Highest for ages, hmm what does that mean, chips are evil? Did I underestimate the carbs? But If I'd jacked up much more I would have flipped out? Maybe a 2 hr delay is the way forward, would never have considered that before!


----------



## randomange (Feb 10, 2010)

I had battered haddock, some scampi and curly fries  all oven baked.

Total was 76g carbs.  Total insulin to cover food plus correction was 13 units, which I bolused upfront.  (If this was from the chip shop though I'd probably go for a dual wave 50/50 over two hours to start with).

Pre-dinner: 13.2  No idea why. 

1 hr: 11.8
2 hr: 11.2
3 hr: 14.2  Correcting...
4 hr: 12.2
5 hr: 8.5

Well, that was interesting! Not sure whether the spike is telling me I need to adjust my basal or my carb ratio, but looking at the other results I see I'm not the only one who's had it!


----------



## twinnie (Feb 11, 2010)

fish chips and mushy peas 70g of carbs took 5 units of humanlog
before 6.8
1 hr 9.4
2hr 9.6
3hr 6.8


----------



## Northerner (Mar 13, 2010)

Thought I'd try this tonight. Had a shop bought Youngs Cod in Beer Batter with oven chips and frozen peas (but I decided to cook them!). Followed up with a chocolate biscuit. Total about 110g carbs, bolus 13 units novorapid.

pre - meal = 4.6

1 x hour later 6.5
2 x hour later 5.1
3 x hour later 5.2
4 x hour later 5.4 (this is astonishing!)
5 x hour later 5.1 (!!!)


----------



## Locar (Mar 14, 2010)

Had sausage, chips and beans from the local chippy. Sorry dont know the carbs.

Pre meal  15.9
2 hours    24.4
4 hours    HI  Retested 1 hour later 24.5
Morning    8.8

Hope this helps.


----------



## bev (Mar 14, 2010)

Locar said:


> Had sausage, chips and beans from the local chippy. Sorry dont know the carbs.
> 
> Pre meal  15.9
> 2 hours    24.4
> ...



Hi Locar,

I seem to remember yoru newly diagnosed? Sorry if i am wrong - there are a lot of new people just joined!

Anyway, well done for taking part - its a great way of learning new ways to dose for food. Can i just ask if you did a correction for your pre-meal of 15.9? If not, i think this has attributed to the HI reading at the 4 hour mark. Bev


----------



## Ditto (Apr 12, 2019)

Good grief, I'm supposing fish and chips from the chippy are off the menu for most of us then?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2019)

Ditto said:


> Good grief, I'm supposing fish and chips from the chippy are off the menu for most of us then?


I have had them in a pub occasionally, as a rare treat, but they tend to be a bit skinny with the portions compared to my old chippy


----------



## Docb (Apr 13, 2019)

I have frequented one local chippy on and off for years because it is very good.  The batter on the fish is always perfectly cooked with no slimy underlayer and the chips crispy with soft insides.  Still go there but having explained to the guys behind the counter that I am on a low carb regime, they cook me lightly battered fish and provide me with a mini portion of chips having accepted that my request is not an insult to their culinary skills.  Have tartare sause or coleslaw or garden peas waiting at home to complete meal.  Total carbs I estimate to be around 25g and effect on bg is well within bounds.  

On a similar tack, my favourite curry house (just been voted best takeaway in Lancashire) cook me a curry which keeps my bg in bounds.


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 13, 2019)

So want some fish and chips now.

Visiting Keswick in May, always make a point of having a fish supper in The Kingfisher restaurant, far superior to the Old Keswickian which always has long queues and is overrated.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 2, 2022)

Work were having a chippy lunch yesterday, so I decided to try having a battered fish. Unfortunately I wasn't back to the office until after they had eaten (difficulties of unpredictable length visits) so didn't get given a couple of chips by anyone as I'd been promised   . It also meant the batter under my fish was a little soggy so I scraped some off

Large deep fried battered fish (est from my health app 24g carbs - fewer than I'd expected):

Pre meal 6.1
2 hours Post meal 7.1

Next time I'll have to make sure I do get to try a couple of chips too and see if rise is still in range


----------



## Drummer (Sep 2, 2022)

Ironic that this surfaces now - our local fish and chip shop is on the point of closing as they can see no way to cover the cost of electricity for the business  and still be able to sell the food to people already feeling the pinch.


----------

